# Pictures of watches with all hands aligned



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Saw a video on YT sometime back where the host talked about "rocket hands" when all 3 hands lined up.

Thought it would interesting to see pictures of watches with aligned hands.
For starters, here's a Seiko Monster:


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Glamour shot of the Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## itime4change (Jul 27, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> Saw a video on YT sometime back where the host talked about "rocket hands" when all 3 hands lined up.
> 
> Thought it would interesting to see pictures of watches with aligned hands.
> For starters, here's a Seiko Monster:
> View attachment 16028654


Swill wins lol


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Orient Mako II


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I much prefer 10:10 or 1:50, 22:10, 13.50, all of the hands as individuals are a big part of what I appreciate as a watch aesthetic, plus of course the dial.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

VincentG said:


> I much prefer 10:10 or 1:50, 22:10, 13.50, all of the hands as individuals are a big part of what I appreciate as a watch aesthetic, plus of course the dial.
> View attachment 16033796
> View attachment 16033802


Completely on board with what you're saying in regards to aesthetics.

I don't know about most people but I get an oddly satisfying feeling when I catch my watch a few seconds before 12:00:00. It has changed somewhat to all hands lining up at any time of the day now.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Lorier


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

All this talk about Oris lately made me rummage through the wife's stuff. There's no 25.5 date setting but got the hour minute seconds lined up on this PD.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Almost...










Charlie


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

STO Turtle


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Keeping this thread alive with the KS hands lined up


----------

